# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Volvo, AI and robotics, Volvo Group, Gothenburg, Sweden

## Airicist

Volvo Group

Volvo Trucks

IntelliSafe Autopilot

360c autonomous concept car

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Robot.mov
October 24, 2013

----------


## Airicist

"Volvo Car Group initiates world unique Swedish pilot project with self-driving cars on public roads" 

December 2, 2013

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Spot Welding at Volvo (with Integrated Dress Packs) 

 Published on Jan 17, 2014




> Exterior cables on robots suffer from wear & tear and can lead to downtime. To address this issue Volvo, working closely with ABB, have equipped their Spot Welding robots with Integrated Dress Packs. The solution enhances cable & hose lifecycles, reduces production costs & downtime, and facilitates shorter start-up times.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo's Human Machine Interface

 Published on Feb 27, 2014




> Volvo's latest "human machine interface" will debut at next week's Geneva Motor Show -- however, it could be a bit simpler than what we've seen from the competition.
> 
> "Volvo announces new 'human machine interface' and it looks a lot like a tablet"
> 
> by Timothy J. Seppala
> February 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Volvo and Apple CarPlay 

 Published on Mar 3, 2014




> Volvo and Apple join forces to make Apple's widely-used operating system available to drivers, bringing together one of the world's most progressive car companies and the world's most famous technology company.

----------


## Airicist

Apple Carplay Demo in Volvo Concept Estate -- Geneva Motor Show 2014 

Published on Mar 5, 2014




> From the Geneva Motor Show 2014, Apple's Ed Langstroth demonstrates the Apple CarPlay in the Volvo Concept Estate.
> 
> Starting with the upcoming all-new XC90, Apple CarPlay will seamlessly integrate your iOS device with future Volvo models, allowing you to intuitively access both Apple and third-party applications -- all with full Siri voice control.

----------


## Airicist

Up close with Volvo's Apple CarPlay integration

 Published on Apr 23, 2014




> At the New York International Auto Show, Lucas Mearian gets a demonstration of Volvo's integration of the Apple CarPlay system, which lets users access apps, maps, music and contacts from their own iPhone.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Driverless Convoy Technology Takes the Next Step 

 Published on Jun 21, 2012




> One major step forward was taken last week on a motorway outside Barcelona, Spain - the first-ever test drive of a road train consisting of both trucks and cars among other road users.
> TheAutoChannel.com has the complete story.

----------


## Airicist

Are we ready for self-driving cars? 

 Published on May 16, 2014




> Volvo is testing a self-driving car in the streets of Sweden. The technology is ready, but are the people? We ask the citizens of Gothenburg, Volvo's home town, what they think.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo's self-driving car test ride through the streets in Sweden 

 Published on May 16, 2014




> Volvo plans to start selling autonomous cars in 2017, but it's already testing them today. We make the trip to Sweden to take one of the company's prototypes for a spin.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 23, 2014




> Read more here:
> "Volvo's bike helmet concept alerts riders and drivers to each other"
> 
> by Mariella Moon
> December 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

A self-stopping car accident

Published on May 19, 2015




> What the car company says about the incident:
> "Volvo says horrible ‘self-parking car accident’ happened because driver didn’t have ‘pedestrian detection’"
> 
> by Kashmir Hill
> May 26, 2015
> 
> Autonomous-braking car accident in Dominican Republic. The people hit by the car "were bruised but are are ok."
> 
> Carro con sistemas de frenado aut?nomo choca dos personas en Republica Dominicana. Las personas impactadas solo quedaron con unos cuantos 'moraditos'.

----------


## Airicist

Kick back and relax in Volvo's Concept 26 autonomous car cockpit

Published on Nov 19, 2015




> Volvo's Concept 26 cockpit explores how drivers will interact with their cars, be more productive or just relax in a future where the cars can do all of the driving.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo media streaming for autonomous cars

Published on Jan 4, 2016




> At the 2016 CES Volvo revealed that it is developing intelligent, high bandwidth, streaming capabilities with its technology partner, Ericsson, that will ensure drivers and passengers get the most out of their time travelling in an autonomous Volvo.
> 
> Autonomous drive will bring a paradigm shift to mobile net demands. Volvo and Ericsson believe that this shift will see an increased need for consistent and high-bandwidth coverage outside densely populated areas such as city centres and suburbs.
> 
> Utilising Ericsson’s network and cloud expertise, Volvo Cars’ aim is to deliver a high quality, interruption-free experience in its cars whilst on the move. By predicting your route and looking ahead at network conditions, content can be tailored to the duration of each trip and intelligently buffered to deliver a high quality and uninterrupted viewing experience.
> 
> By learning the most common routes and times of travel and understanding media preferences, future Volvo cars will be able to provide one-click navigation and a customised preference based list of potential media - allowing customers to choose routes and select content tailored to the amount of autonomous time that is available during their commute.


Press-release "Volvo Cars and Ericsson developing intelligent media streaming for self-driving cars"

January 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The making of Concept 26

Published on Jan 4, 2016




> Much of the thinking behind Concept 26 will be used in the future production of autonomous cars. Volvo Advanced Concepts Director, Doug Frasher, explains the process.

----------


## Airicist

The Future Is Now – Volvo Cars and Microsoft enable people to talk to their cars

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Introducing a first in automotive connectivity. Voice control on the Microsoft Band 2, announced at CES 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Volvo stands by promise of producing ‘death-proof’ cars by 2020"

by Andrew Blake
January 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Volvo autonomous driving - Drive Me project

Published on Apr 9, 2016




> Volvo one-of-a-kind approach to making fully autonomous cars a reality. The Drive Me project brings together academia and the private and public sectors in a research venture designed to understand the opportunities and benefits that autonomous driving can bring to society and to the individual. The Drive Me project was initiated in 2013 and several test vehicles have been on the road in and around Gothenburg since 2014. The public pilot is scheduled to start in 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "Volvo Cars to launch UK’s largest and most ambitious autonomous driving trial"

April 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Volvo builds first prototypes for ambitious Drive Me autonomous car trial"

by Viknesh Vijayenthiran
September 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

2017 Volvo S90 - Vision of business productivity

Published on Jan 7, 2017




> With the autonomous cars we see a future where flexible in-car productivity tools will enable people to reduce time spent in the office.

----------


## Airicist

Pilot Assist 2

Published on Mar 1, 2017




> Learn more about the 2nd generation of Volvo's Pilot Assist semi-autonomous drive system.
> 
> Standard on S90, V90, and V90 Cross Country, and optional on XC90.

----------


## Airicist

Electric Site - Meet Uwe Muller

Published on Sep 5, 2018




> Volvo CE and its customer Skanska are turning the quarrying industry upside down in a groundbreaking study to create the world’s first ‘emission-free’ quarry. Meet one of the Volvo CE engineers behind the research project.


volvoce.com/global/en/this-is-volvo-ce/what-we-believe-in/innovation/electric-site

----------

